# Wie Den Server Ins Netzt Bringen!



## woltersware (28. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!
ALSOOOOO:
ICH BIN EIN ABSOLUTER NEULING IN SACHEN WEBSERVER!
Ich hab es neulich geschafft IIS auf meinem Server zu installieren!
Klappt auch soweit, aber wie schaffe ich es jetzt dass man übers Internet auf die Webseite die auf meinem Server ist zugreifen kann!

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. August 2003)

Dokumentationen zum IIS, Sicherheit, usw. usw. usw. usw. lesen.

Webserver sind keine Spielzeuge und eine komplette Dokumentation zum IIS wird dir auch keiner neuschreiben. Daher: 

// closed


----------

